
Heroku's SSL certificate has expired - evaneykelen
https://twitter.com/herokustatus/status/779299521125683200
======
tjelen
So here's what's happening:

\- you can't push to [https://git.heroku.com/](https://git.heroku.com/)
(expired cert)

\- you can push to ssh://git@heroku.com/; it seems to fail but the deployment
actually goes through (I'd advise against trying that though).

\- the status page is gone

------
evaneykelen
Affected services are [http://status.heroku.com](http://status.heroku.com) and
deploys via git, Dropbox and Github sync. Apps are unaffected and running
normally.

